# Solved: Battlefield 2 crashes after splash screen (doesn't enter full screen mode)



## nphp20 (Dec 25, 2005)

Hi, 

I'm having a problem with BF2 where the game will crash with a
"BF2.exe has encountered a problem and needs to close."
error, right after the logo screen. The game doesn't enter full screen mode. 

The first time I saw this error was when I was playing around with BattleRecorder (BF2's own recording engine), and I tried to launch a movie in BattleLauncher. This throws the error described above and I can't run BF2 again without getting the error until the computer is RESTARTED (no logoff and back on). I searched for a way to make Battlerecorder work and I gave up. But, the problem now seems to occur when Battlefield 2 is run for a second time. For example, if I turn on the computer, run BF2, play, close BF2, and try to play again without a restart, it crashes. I tried multiple things to fix this problem, and I eventually ended up downgrading my nvidia drivers to 84.21 (i was running 84.25 beta).

I THOUGHT this fixed the problem, but I must have only tried to open the game once when I went and downgraded the drivers, because it still happens. The only things I have installed recently are xfire, and I remember that that program threw me the error whenever I clicked somewhere inside the program to launch BF2 (xfire has a feature to launch bf2 for you so you can play with a friend). I suppose I should uninstall xfire... I'll try that now.

This computer is NEW, its got several games on it but its only a month old and it has no viruses or spyware. Here are the specs...

WinXP Home Edition Version 2002 SP2
Pentium D (Dual Core) 3.00GHz
1 gig of ram
nvidia 6800 with driver version 84.21

Please don't post that Battlefield 2 is a crap game and that EA sucks, that's really not the answer I'm looking for right now.

Thanks in advance, I hope someone can help me with this.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Hey, I have BF2 (8dalejr.fan if you happen to run into me) so let me see if I can do anything to help. 

So basically, you can run the game fine the first time (upon a restart) but the second time you try to run the game, you get the error? I just want to make sure I'm understanding you correctly.

Now when you say it crashes right after the logo screen, I'm assuming this is happing right after the "Battlefield 2" popup (with the tank on Karkand) shows up, and before you get to the "EA Games... Challenge Everything!" screen? Just like I said before, I want to make sure this is correct.

Now most of the time the game crashes for me (2x a month is the norm), it just crashes to the desktop DURING GAMEPLAY (which is a known annoyance with this game) and does not generate an error message. But you are getting a crash with a message so that's a little bit different.

When you get the error message, do you get an option to send/don't send an error report?

The first thing I'd do is to go and look in your Event Viewer for any errors related to Battlefield 2. Go to Start, Control Panel, Administrative Tools (make sure you're logged in as such), Event Viewer. Go to the Application tab on the left and look for any entries with a red X beside them. If there are, expand them by double clicking on them. Copy and paste the context of the body of the message here (for example: Application Failure bf2.exe...).

I'd personally recommend a complete uninstall and reinstall of the game. I know what you're thinking... that's a pain in the butt... but it may just solve the problem. Uninstall the game, reinstall it, patch it to the latest version, etc. and see if you continue to get the error.

The error message certainly has something to do with the game, so something might just be screwed up with the files or settings or something somewhere, making the game crash. Try a reinstall and see if it clears things up.

This may sound like the most obvious thing to do... but sometimes the most obvious thing is the solution to what seems to be the trickiest problems.

If you need more help, I'll be back here tomorrow to see if you made a reply. Off to sleep now...

PS: Don't worry... when you uninstall the game, you don't lose your online account, but you will have to "retrieve it". You see, all accounts are managed and stored on EA's end, therefore making it IMPOSSIBLE to delete an account, even one you accidentally created if such a thing happened. When you reinstall the game, choose the option to RETRIEVE ACCOUNT which is in the main screen where you created your profile the first time.

*Make sure you know your email and password for your account before you uninstall the game so you will be able to retrieve your account once you have done the reinstall.*


----------



## nphp20 (Dec 25, 2005)

Thanks for the reply.

_>>So basically, you can run the game fine the first time (upon a restart) but the second time you try to run the game, you get the error? I just want to make sure I'm understanding you correctly._

Exactly.

_>>Now when you say it crashes right after the logo screen, I'm assuming this is happing right after the "Battlefield 2" popup (with the tank on Karkand) shows up, and before you get to the "EA Games... Challenge Everything!" screen? Just like I said before, I want to make sure this is correct._

Exactly what's happening. The Splash screen pops up, closes, and the game throws the error. It does not enter full screen mode though.

_>>Now most of the time the game crashes for me (2x a month is the norm), it just crashes to the desktop DURING GAMEPLAY (which is a known annoyance with this game) and does not generate an error message. But you are getting a crash with a message so that's a little bit different.

When you get the error message, do you get an option to send/don't send an error report?_

This is the error I get:








So the answer is yes.

_>>The first thing I'd do is to go and look in your Event Viewer for any errors related to Battlefield 2. Go to Start, Control Panel, Administrative Tools (make sure you're logged in as such), Event Viewer. Go to the Application tab on the left and look for any entries with a red X beside them. If there are, expand them by double clicking on them. Copy and paste the context of the body of the message here (for example: Application Failure bf2.exe...)._

Okay... here's the text:
Faulting application bf2.exe, version 0.0.0.0, faulting module ~df394b.tmp, version 0.0.0.0, fault address 0x00088c9c.

For more information, see Help and Support Center at http://go.microsoft.com/fwlink/events.asp.

_>>I'd personally recommend a complete uninstall and reinstall of the game. I know what you're thinking... that's a pain in the butt... but it may just solve the problem. Uninstall the game, reinstall it, patch it to the latest version, etc. and see if you continue to get the error.

The error message certainly has something to do with the game, so something might just be screwed up with the files or settings or something somewhere, making the game crash. Try a reinstall and see if it clears things up.

This may sound like the most obvious thing to do... but sometimes the most obvious thing is the solution to what seems to be the trickiest problems._

Okay... I'll try a reinstall now.

Thanks again for you reply... I certainly hope a reinstall fixes the problem!

P.S.: You said the game crashes for you about twice a month... Before this issue popped up, Battlefield 2 had NEVER crashed on me before! It ran perfectly, without ever crashing to the desktop.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

Looking at the info in Event Viewer, it certainly looks like something is up. A complete reinstall, followed by patching to the most recent version should clear things up.

As far as it crashing on me, it usually would do it (whenever it chose to) at the beginning of the round if I join too quickly. Sometimes the occassional "stutter" at the beginning of the round would continue and the game wouldn't be able to stop so it would just CTD. I suppose my 1gig of RAM is holding things back, but I have no other need to upgrade right now.

But my computer is pretty much EXACTLY like yours, except for the card, so I dunno...


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

I agree on trying the full reinstall, I find its best to use the manual uninstall from bf2 support site below.

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cfg/php/enduser/std_adp.php?p_faqid=8986&p_created=1119312427

If the problem still continues it could be related to the copy protection crash.I have had this in the past but can't remember if you get the BF2.exe has encountered a problem screen.(but I can remember getting it ,but not shore when). The copy protection crash will happen on the splash screen before full screen.

post back on if a bf2 reinstalled fixed it up.

8dalejr. I just upgraded from 1 gig ram to 2 gig and the "stutter" at the beginning off game is now gone. Also when you close game it gets back to normal right away no music after game and my other programs will run when I open them after game right away


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

colmaca said:


> 8dalejr. I just upgraded from 1 gig ram to 2 gig and the "stutter" at the beginning off game is now gone. Also when you close game it gets back to normal right away no music after game and my other programs will run when I open them after game right away


I agree with the manual uninstall, then reinstall. That will be sure to remove all traces of BF2 on the system.

Like I said before, I have 1 gig of RAM and I unfortunately have the "stutter" at the beginning and the extended music once the game is shut off. I usually wait 5+ seconds before I hit "Join Game" so I don't have to deal with the stutter, which also helps to reduce the likelihood of a crash. The continuing music is just something I have to put up with.

I may eventually upgrade my RAM, who knows, but I don't really have that much of a need for it other than this game.

I wonder how far the computer world will go with RAM. I mean, a few years ago, a gig was tops and now 2, 3, I'm sure even more is possible... is the way to go.

How far do you think we'll be until we'll be seeing computers with 5 GHz processors and 4 or 5 gigs of RAM?

What we thought was top of the line now will surely be completely obsolete within a few years, I'm sure.


----------



## nphp20 (Dec 25, 2005)

Oops... I proceeded to uninstall using EA's uninstaller. I didn't completely read your post. But, now I'm reinstalling and I've gotten this message...








It's not just this file... it's (so far) happened with almost every file in the D:\Support\ folder.
Scratched disc or something? Or is it because I didn't uninstall it completely?

Anyway, it just finished giving me that message for most of the Support folder, and it was smooth sailing once it started installing the maps and such.

I'm on disc 3 right now, and I haven't got the message since disc 1 in the support folder.

Do you think I should uninstall again, but this time do it manually? 
If so, can you tell me exactly what files/folders/reg keys must be deleted?

Thanks.


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

nphp20 said:


> It's not just this file... it's (so far) happened with almost every file in the D:\Support\ folder.
> Scratched disc or something? Or is it because I didn't uninstall it completely?
> 
> Anyway, it just finished giving me that message for most of the Support folder, and it was smooth sailing once it started installing the maps and such.
> ...


i would do manual uninstall and start again the link I posted above go into every step required to delete all traces .

I also think you may have a problem with the #1 disk it may be scratched, thats whe you may be getting the copy protection error.(bf2.exe has encountered a problem)


----------



## nphp20 (Dec 25, 2005)

Okay... finished installing BF2.

I just ran it once, it worked fine. Closed it, opened it again, didn't work. Same message.
This is using a regular uninstall (not manual) and NOT patched. 

The help file that came with EA said something about a copy protection error whenever it crashes after the splash screen like that, but this is a month-old computer, so I certainly hope it's not a problem with my CD Drive.

I'm going to get to bed now, I'll try more with this issue after school tomorrow.

EDIT: Just saw your link... I'll try a manual uninstall tomorrow.

Thanks for your help.

EDIT #2: Heh... just finished reading your latest post. If indeed my disc is scratched, what can I do? I've got a valid CD key... is there any way I can get a new CD without having to pay for another copy of the game?

Thanks again.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

If it is indeed the disk that is scratched up, EA can issue a replacement disk for about $10 I believe, if you provide them with proof (they're specific... not sure what they want- check on their site). 

I assume D:\ is the letter of your CD drive?

It's starting to sound awefully like a disk problem though... just like colmaca said...


----------



## colmaca (Jul 12, 2003)

I got this from the EA site below

Product Replacement:
If you meet one of the following criteria, you can send your product along with a nominal fee to Electronic Arts for a replacement product.

The product is 90 days past the purchase date
The product has been scratched, broken, or has been damaged in another fashion.

When sending us your product, be sure to include a check or money order for the amount shown in the replacement costs section made payable to Electronic Arts, as well as all of the information in the requested information section below.

Make all checks payable to: Electronic Arts

Requested Information:
Explanation of your situation
First and Last Name
Return Address
E-mail Address
Phone Number

Replacement Costs:
PC-CD products: $13.00 USD
Mailing Address:
Electronic Arts Customer Warranty
209 Redwood Shores Pkwy
Redwood City, CA 94065

Note: We strongly recommend that you send your product using a traceable delivery method. Electronic Arts is not responsible for products not in its possession.

the full page can be seen here

http://support.ea.com/cgi-bin/ea.cf...2hfdGV4dD1yZXBsYWNlbWVudA**&p_li=&p_topview=1


----------



## nphp20 (Dec 25, 2005)

Okay, thanks for all your help. I'll go order a Replacement CD today.
So I guess I'll mark this solved.


----------



## 8dalejr.fan (Nov 20, 2005)

I am certain that a complete removal of ALL traces of the game on your computer, then a reinstall of the game with the NEW CD's will do it. One of them has to be damaged and that's why you are getting the errors. The reinstallation where you got the errors was the "nail in the coffin" so to say for those disks. They're done. I don't know how it happened, all I can say is make sure to be careful with your disks.

I have a NASCAR game made by Papyrus that came out 3+ years ago. It's not anything made by EA. Their NASCAR games are  . Anyways, it has minimal scratches on it, but I am certain that I won't be getting any new ones on it (that are my fault at least). I take so much care with that CD it's unbelievable. Or at least I try to. Nobody touches that disk but me. 

It sucks that you have to use the CD every time you play though, especially for this game. I don't want to mess with No-CD cracks though. Not worth it. I just wish the game allowed you (like some games) to not have to put the CD in every time you play.

The company that made it has been bought out and suspended of the rights for the game, so they are not allowed to make any more copies or even sell it in a retailer.

Best deal you can get on this particular game is $200 now on eBay or Amazon. 

Anyways, please post a follow up post here to let us know if the replacement disks work and you can play again.


----------



## nbio (Dec 19, 2006)

i did a manual uninstall and reinstalled BF2 and it still crashes after splash screen, with the same error message as posted above. The prgram used to run on my computer, but one day it decided to stop. I dont know what to do, do I need a patch or something? I can run America's Army perfectly fine, but I know this is a little different. Thanks 
Nick


----------



## AlexR89 (Jul 18, 2007)

Hey,

I&#8217;m having a crash to desktop problem different to what I think most of you are saying. I&#8217;m currently on a laptop that was running Bf2 perfectly. I downloaded 1.41 the other day, installed and my problem arose. Basically, it works perfectly in offline at high spec. when i choose my online account however it says "connecting to account server" and then closes itself.

I have tried everything above, uninstall etc and nothing. There is also no driver updates for my graphics at the moment.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------

